# Question about Fish Oil and Omega 3



## andrewcubbie (Jun 9, 2007)

I bought some Fish Oil/Omega 3 the other day, and continued to research stuff about it.

I found http://www.squidoo.com/fish_oil/ that page and there were a few things I became worried about.

Such as "Stay away from fish oil that has been molecularly distilled. The distillation process alters the natural form of the oil. Yes, it may remove some of the toxins, but the oil is no longer in it's natural state. As a matter of fact, molecular distillation causes the oil to be oxidized and there's nothing worse for you than an oxidized oil. If your fish oil is molecularly distilled, you should be wondering how polluted the fish oil was to start with that they had to use such an aggressive purification process on it."

Well my package doesn't mention how it's cleaned. Should I be genuinely worried, or is this guy just throwing words together?

For the record I bought an item very similar to this, only it has 360 caps.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I get my fish oil by eating fish.

-Ryan


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I mean if its a cheapo supp, then you are gonna get what you paid for. Like if it's 5 bucks or something at a supermaket, then yea, i doubt they take the time to prepare it as well as other more expensive companies would. Then again, i NEVER heard anything like this, sound slike the same person who wrote how the mercury in canned tuna can kill ya! I wouldn't worry too much about it, it's not like you would notice a difference either way, like you wont say " DAMN i don't think my fish oil is working" or anything. Cept the burps suck when you taste that crap UGH.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. The fish oil pills that I get, I can't see on the packaging how it was filtered either.

As to cheaper vs. better, a lot of big companies package the same high end stuff for off brand sales. So, I don't agree that more expensive is necessarily better. I used to get my fish oil at the local health food store, paying twice what I pay for the same amount at Costco. From what I can tell, the quality is the same :stu


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh don't get me wrong. I don't think that more expensive = better. Better off going to a vitamin store or whatever instead of paying ridiculous prices for something like in GNC, or other places where they try and sell you the most expensive items in the store.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

^^ Seriously, I try to avoid GNC as often as possible.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Thing is if you do some research and know what your looking for when you check the label on whatever you're buying then you can find something just as good for cheap. But if you just go to a store and see whatever and think "wow only 3 bucks" and just grab it Then you'd better off not even getting any type of supplements to begin with. 

Yea tho only thing i get from GNC is protein powder and Multivitamin. 

Plus you'd also notice if you have trouble swallowing pills that the more expensive ones are usually coated much better and easier to swallow if thats a problem. I can swallow anything so thats no worry to me.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Actually they have this natural peanut made by smart balance i think? with no trans fat and LOADED with omega 3 fatty acids. I'm thinking about getting some.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I bought some at vitamin shoppe called Nordic Naturals, its soft gel capsule with lemon scent to it.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Question about Fish Oil and Omega 3*



SilentProphet said:


> Thing is if you do some research and know what your looking for when you check the label on whatever you're buying then you can find something just as good for cheap. But if you just go to a store and see whatever and think "wow only 3 bucks" and just grab it Then you'd better off not even getting any type of supplements to begin with.
> 
> Yea tho only thing i get from GNC is protein powder and Multivitamin.
> 
> Plus you'd also notice if you have trouble swallowing pills that the more expensive ones are usually coated much better and easier to swallow if thats a problem. I can swallow anything so thats no worry to me.


Yeah, I'm usually a chronic label reader. If something has the same amount of the same things or it doesn't vary a lot from the less expensive version, cheaper rules! Also, you have to look at dosage too. I failed to read the label on my soy suppliments that I take for menopause and later found that I had to take twice the dosage compared to the more expensive Estroven. So, I'm really not saving money there.

The fish oil that I'm taking now is enteric coated so I don't get 'fish burps' later on :um :lol As far as coated suppliments, yeah, some I have issues with, especially the glucosamine Chondriotin that I take. It tends to stick in the back of my throat unless I drink massive amounts of water with it


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I eat a lot of salmon and add milled flax seed (contains ALA, as well as fiber) to many foods such as salads, mashed potatoes and soups. I also use olive oil in many of my recipes. I'm sure the above gives me a decent amount omega-3's, But I also take a supplement just to be sure.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

^^^ yea sounds like you are all set. I need to start making salads again with just olive oil, no way am i getting enough omegas or fattys. I eat 0 fish, well tuna occasionally.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: Question about Fish Oil and Omega 3*



leppardess said:


> SilentProphet said:
> 
> 
> > Thing is if you do some research and know what your looking for when you check the label on whatever you're buying then you can find something just as good for cheap. But if you just go to a store and see whatever and think "wow only 3 bucks" and just grab it Then you'd better off not even getting any type of supplements to begin with.
> ...


Oh i hate that feeling when a pill feels like it's stuck and wont go down funny you bring that up! it happened to me today, well not reallyt BUT i didnt realize i had put a wrapper from a snapple bottle in a plastic cup, i went to fill the cup with water and take my vitamin and almost swallowed the wrapper along with my vitamin! It was scary! a dead silentprophet isn't a fun one!


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

I was just reading about fish oil and coming across this thread, some of you get it just by eating seafood directly. Would anyone happen to have any recommendations for choices of food? I'm not near any major coasts... fish is so expensive, I dunno which to buy from the store. For now I take a cod liver oil supplement... like half a gram of DHA/EPA or whatever


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Any fish will do, but some are better than others. Sardines are a good choice, and cheap, too  Sardines with hot sauce is quite a snack 

-Ryan


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

hahahahahahahahaha



> Now here's the kicker. Research studies have shown that in reality, very little ALA conversion actually takes place. In fact, scientists found that only around *.05%* of the total ALA consumed from flaxseed will convert into EPA and DHA. That means that 99.95% of the ALA is not converted.
> 
> With this information, it's easy to see why flax and other plant based oils don't measure up.


Don't trust that web page. Sure, there's some speculation that the conversion rate is limited, maybe even only about 10%... but point-oh-five percent?? haha. I know that's not what this thread was about, but that kind of blatant disregard for fact kind of discredits their whole page.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

andrewcubbie said:


> Such as "Stay away from fish oil that has been molecularly distilled. The distillation process alters the natural form of the oil. Yes, it may remove some of the toxins, but the oil is no longer in it's natural state. As a matter of fact, molecular distillation causes the oil to be oxidized and there's nothing worse for you than an oxidized oil. If your fish oil is molecularly distilled, you should be wondering how polluted the fish oil was to start with that they had to use such an aggressive purification process on it."


Sounds like crap to me.


----------

